# first sailboat, Cowichan bay B.C.



## yalla (Aug 11, 2013)

aloha all

i just purchased my first sailboat, a beautiful little Newport 28.

i have very little sailing experience, but lots of time on/in/under the water.

unfortunately i can't upload a picture of my girl as this is my first post. I'll hijack a few threads and be back with a snap.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Congrats, yalla!

Nice boat to start out with. Nice area to start in. Tell us the name and we'll keep an eye out for you!


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

Like this?

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...05def180be558d9e72fe36cee8610c2do0&ajaxhist=0


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

Congrats! Might get to meet some of the B.C people soon. Planning to move back and go live aboard as soon as work is done. Beautiful place, really miss it. 
Look for a boat with a siberian husky crew!


----------



## yalla (Aug 11, 2013)

Zarathu said:


> Like this?


no way, mines way more purdy!


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

Of course it is.


----------



## yalla (Aug 11, 2013)

thanks for giving me the opening for my 10th post! photo coming up...


----------



## yalla (Aug 11, 2013)

here she is


----------



## Uricanejack (Nov 17, 2012)

It is Pretty.
Might see you around.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Congrats on the new boat. We'll keep an eye out for you when we are up your way.


----------



## yalla (Aug 11, 2013)

I'll be easy to spot... crappy tacks, serially in irons, back and forth practicing anchor setting


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

Yes it is way more purdy.


----------

